# a Recent attempt



## Bluesman (May 6, 2021)

Hi...putting this up for comments if you have some time.
I know there are problems with this, but I always appreciate the insight and advice which might be offered. The house to me is way too heavy in value for starters ??
I was quite pleased with the trees in the main


----------



## Fizzy (May 7, 2021)

Hey just new to painting myself so don’t know what help I can be . Love your painting, I like the moody house. The only thing I would say would be to look at the space behind the back trees, not sure if this is a hill behind but it looks like blank space.


----------



## Bluesman (May 6, 2021)

Fizzy said:


> Hey just new to painting myself so don’t know what help I can be . Love your painting, I like the moody house. The only thing I would say would be to look at the space behind the back trees, not sure if this is a hill behind but it looks like blank space.


Hi Fizzy....thanks for your comments........its not a problem that you are new to painting......I have only been doing this myself for a few weeks......maybe 2 months.....so your opinion is as valid as anyones...........yes that was meant to be a hill back there !! LoL......I think what I did wrong was to underpaint the various areas as I started, but I didnt know enough to realise that the distance needs to have some sort of structure even tho its probably going to be hidden for the most part.......I am now trying to get the distance more "complete" without becoming too dark, before moving forwards.

hoping to get lots of advice in here

thanks once again
Bluesman


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Bluesman said:


> Hi...putting this up for comments if you have some time.
> I know there are problems with this, but I always appreciate the insight and advice which might be offered. The house to me is way too heavy in value for starters ??
> I was quite pleased with the trees in the main
> View attachment 67012


Well, its very spooky. Entire painting is flat. I suggest you make a pencil drawing and really work on the values, and then work on the painting again.


----------

